# Programmgesteuertes Zeichnen / Methoden / Wiederholungen



## MiCr0s (13. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich muss diese Aufgabe bis Montag Abend abgeben.

Also wir haben im Unterricht bis jetzt immer gemacht, dass wir ein Applet für das Fenster erstellt haben, wo man dann nen Button mit Zeichnen und Löschen drücken kann und daneben kam dann die Zeichnung, die in einer extra Datei (Zeichencanvas) ist. Also die erste "Grunddatei" ist überhaupt kein Problem und der Zeichencanvas im Normalfall auch nicht, aber bei dieser Aufgabe verzweifel ich ein bischen.

Also wir sollen dieses Meander zeichnen (mit drawLine?) und zwar irgendwie mit Schleifen, dass man nicht jeden einzelnen Strich immer extra mit drawLine machen muss.Also ich denke mal ein "Viereck", z.B. eine Ecke einmal selber mit drawLine zeichnen und dann das kleine Stück mit Schleifen verbinden, aber da hab ich das Problem, dass ich grad nicht wirklich weiß, wie ich das genau machen soll.


----------



## ideee (13. Mrz 2011)

Mir wird vom hinsehen schon ganz anders ^^

Unterteil die Kringel so in einzelne Kringel, dass alle Kringel gleich sind. Dann schreibe eine Routine, die einen Kringel malt. Je nach Länge und breite eines Kringels muss dann die Routine mit geänderten Positionswerten wiederholt in einer Schleife aufgerufen werden.


----------



## XHelp (13. Mrz 2011)

Ein Thema reicht wohl völlig aus...
Welche Ansätze hast du denn bis jetzt? Oder willst du eine fertige Lösung haben?


----------



## MiCr0s (13. Mrz 2011)

Naja, also nen Code dazu geschrieben habe ich noch nicht, bzw nicht geschafft.

Ich würde das halt auch so machen wie ideee, alle Kringel da sind ja gleich, nur ich weiß nicht so recht, wie man das in Schleife(n) packen soll, da diese Kringel da ja auch an den Seiten irgendwie gedreht werden müssen, wenn die rechts und links nach unten gehen und dann unten wieder zusammenführen, wenn man oben anfängt.


----------



## Firephoenix (13. Mrz 2011)

Na ja, wenn ihr schon normal zeichnen könnt müsst ihr das ganze nur übertragen auf diesen Fall.
Stell dir doch einfach vor du wärst der Stift und  würdest immer in eine richtung schauen.
Dann kannst du diese Kästchen auf ein 4*4 Gitter aufteilen.
dann fällt dir für ein Kästchen schonmal folgende Regel auf (ausgehend davon, dass das Muster gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gezeichnet wird)
-male 4 Kästchen geradeaus
-drehe nach links
-male 3 Kästchen geradeaus
-drehe nach links
-male 2 Kästchen geradeaus
-drehe nach links
-male 1 Kästchen geradeaus
-drehe nach rechts
-male 1 Kästchen geradeaus
-drehe nach rechts
-male 2 Kästchen geradeaus
-drehe nach rechts
-male 3 Kästchen geradeaus
-drehe nach Rechts
-male 4 Kästchen geradeaus
dannach wird je nach Situation in eine Richtung gedreht und es geht von vorne los.
/Edit: für die gerade unten müsstest du z.b. nach jedem Kringel noch einmal nach Links drehen,
für die gerade oben statdessen einmal nach Rechts.
Die langen geraden könnte man z.b. wieder wunderbar in schleifen verpacken.
Gruß


----------

